# case and case fans



## bar8484 (Jan 5, 2020)

hi, long story short i thinking to buy the next case:
https://www.gigabyte.com/il/Chassis/GB-AC300W-rev-10#kf
or
https://www.gigabyte.com/Chassis/GB-AC300W-rev-20#kf
would like to know what the difference and if my motherboard:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-B450-PLUS-GAMING/
will have all the connectors (or at least most of them hdmi isn't really important for me) and if only one of them will be good with my motherboard let me know which one

the second quetion is my motherboard have 4 case fan connectors i would like to know if i will connect 6 fans (some of them with splitter) will i still be able to sync them with asus aura sync or not?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

https://www.gigabyte.com/il/Comparison/Result/9?pids=6325,6555

I don't know the difference but it would make sense to get the latest revision. 

As for your board, you just need to do a little homework yourself. If you looked at the specs of the board and compared them to the specs of the case, you would see the board is an ATX board and those cases support 
mini-ITX m-ATX and *ATX* motherboards. So yes, that board will fit those cases.


----------



## bar8484 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> https://www.gigabyte.com/il/Comparison/Result/9?pids=6325,6555
> 
> I don't know the difference but it would make sense to get the latest revision.
> 
> ...


I appriciate your answer but its not the one i have been looking i asked between the case versions cause in the second version when you check in the website the i/o you can see that on the rev 2 they added "Support Motherboard USB 3.1 Type-C Front Panel Connector" but on the first one you won't find this info cause i checked and apperently its some kind of connector that you need to have on the mobo so the usb type c connector will work a connector that my mobo doesn't have so if the rev one connects with a cable that i have connection for it on my mobo i will take the rev one but if both are like that i will just try to search for an adapter (already found on but i will buy only if i need since it costs 25 dollars)


----------



## bar8484 (Jan 5, 2020)

no one have a clue what way does the usb type c connector connects to the motherboard in the rev 1 case?
and if an adapter for the case fans will affect the aura sync?...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I recommend you download the user manuals for the case and the motherboard. They will tell you how to connect the various ports. 

You would have to be more specific about fan adapters. In general, if you need to use an adapter, you probably should look at a different case so no adapter is needed.


----------



## bar8484 (Jan 5, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I recommend you download the user manuals for the case and the motherboard. They will tell you how to connect the various ports.
> 
> You would have to be more specific about fan adapters. In general, if you need to use an adapter, you probably should look at a different case so no adapter is needed.


hi, where can i download the case manual and about the fan adapter i am good cause i also asked the same quetion about the adapter in a forum from my country and they said that its ok and it will work so i belive them but thanks anyways


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

You can download the manuals from the Support page through the links you provided above.


----------

